# Tramontina Gourmet 10" Tri-Ply Clad Saute Pan



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Two weeks ago I bought Traamontina 10" TriPlay pan (http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-Gourmet-10-Tri-Ply-Clad-Saute-Pan/19581190) on Sale for $21. I used several times. Last night even was a little "rough" on it and it passed the test with 5 (amateur) stars. Recommended.





  








IMG119.jpg




__
afan


__
Mar 30, 2013












  








IMG120.jpg




__
afan


__
Mar 30, 2013












  








IMG121.jpg




__
afan


__
Mar 30, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think they're great pans. Amazing for the price.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for posting that looks like a great pan for the price. Nice that it is so versatile and can be used on induction cooktops.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Tramontina is making their stuff in China? What a dissapointment. They publish their products as Made in Brazil. Check here:

http://www.tramontina-usa.com/TriPly Clad - Product Info.html


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Probably varies by the product line and where you're buying it.


----------

